# Liquor allowance into bahamas



## jtridle (Oct 8, 2009)

My husband and I are flying ourselves (small private plane) into Freeport next March and I've seen on a Customs website that they allow you to bring in one quart of hard liquor or one qt. of wine.  There is no mention of a beer allowance.  Does anyone know how much beer per person you could bring in?  Beer is very expensive there from what I saw when a tour we took stopped off at a liquor store.  I didn't pay any attention to how expensive hard liquor is but I figure it's expensive too.   I am not a drinker so any info would be appreciated.  I'm mainly asking for my son and his wife who are going with us.


----------



## jtridle (Oct 16, 2009)

Does nobody know the answer to my question about beer allowances being taken into the bahamas?  Thanks.


----------



## Anne S (Oct 16, 2009)

I copied this from this website www.the-bahamas-islands.com/duty.html about bringing itmes into the Bahamas:

In light of the duty-free status given all but beer or wine we suggest you take advantage of the local offerings.

Sorry--the link doesn't seem to work. But I got to the site by googling US customs allowance Bahamas.Edited by Bill4728  I fixed the link.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no idea, but if you're reasonable (~ 1 case of beer) I'd bet you wouldn't have a problem. If you tried to bring 3-5 cases of beer, I could see that you might have a problem.


----------



## ljwhit (Oct 27, 2009)

Hard liquor is cheaper in Nassau than what you will pay at home.  Wine perhaps a little more expensive there by a dollar or two.  American beer is expensive but your imported beers are around $2.00 a bottle.  Seems I read somewhere about the beer allowance and I'm thinking a case may be it...but can't say for sure.


----------

